

Mozilla Webmaker - potomak
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/webmaker/

======
micheljansen
As good as their intentions are, they do a terrible job at explaining them. It
took me a few clicks to get to the meat [1]:

> "Mozilla Webmaker is a new program to help people everywhere make, learn and
> play using the open building blocks of the web."

So it's not a piece of software, technology or service. It's an effort to wrap
existing tools and projects into a common program and get communities
involved.

[1] <https://wiki.mozilla.org/Webmaker>

~~~
sp332
On the first page, in bold all-caps text: TOOLS, PROJECTS, and EVENTS. The
projects are on the right under the heading "Webmaker projects" and the events
are linked at the bottom "Find a Summer Code Party event near you. Or start
your own."

------
DaveChild
It doesn't bode well for accessibility when even browser makers like Mozilla
can't get the most basic elements right - links with only colour to
differentiate them, images without alt text, missing form labels ...

------
DigitalSea
Mozilla used to be regarded as web innovators, but it's more than obvious
bureaucracy has got the better of them and the decisions are being made by
suits and not web geeks. I mean seriously? I'm a programmer who has been
working with the web for 7 years now and I cannot understand what it is
Webmaker does, going by the comments here on HN nobody else does either.

------
acqq
Did they actually make anything or is this just a "feel good" web page? I
didn't understand.

------
julianz
I've read this page 3 times and I don't know what it is or does. Clues?

------
benjaminsimon
To add a bit more clarity:

Thimble is a tool that will launch in a couple of weeks, and will tie a bunch
of this stuff together (and hopefully allay some concerns).

The primary "actually new" things that launched yesterday were: -The events
platform at webmaker.org (this is trying to bring distributed organizing to
webmaking events; not really been done before) -The "Mozilla Webmaker"
brand/site to tie some previously separate pieces/tools together into a more
user-friendly package -Explanatory video to try and drive home what a webmaker
is and why it's important

The biggest missing piece to this is Thimble, which will launch well before
the Summer Code Party (<https://webmaker.org/en-
US/events/about/summer_campaign/>) kicks off on June 23rd.

------
sequoia
I don't understand what is confusing people. As sp332 pointed out, it says
plenty about the goal on the front page. Yes, Mozilla does seem to have a
sprawling, amorphous, and somewhat bewildering product catalog, but that
doesn't mean the _this_ project is bewildering.

For those who still can't make heads or tails of the home page, I've created
an enhanced version that will hopefully aid understanding:
<http://screencast.com/t/pnIFbr2sDRn>

tl;dr: they are encouraging people to put together local web-hacker-learner-
etc. events this summer on a particular date, and providing some resources to
support those events.

------
sparknlaunch12
Looks promising. Mozilla seem to be following similar lines to google with
events and tools. Hopefully they are creating compatible ecosystems.

------
Angostura
And what is "Thimble"? It's not linked and a Google search seems to suggest no
one is quite sure what it is.

